# Moosoolsa JJ gi



## IcemanSK (Apr 19, 2013)

I use Moosoolsa for my TKD dobok. They also sell JJ gi's as well. http://www.moosoolsausa.com/jujitsu.html

Anyone have any experience with their JJ gi's? What were your thoughts?


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2013)

Never heard of it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

